# Any trustworthy guys want to hunt



## Tadpole23 (Jun 28, 2012)

I got land with hog but need some help with the catching part!  These hogs are getting smart about my dogs so I need some help from guys that's got fast dogs without fear!


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 28, 2012)

Wish you were closer tad!  I would help you out!  I just gave TANK to a friend as a yard dog and he loves it and they love him!  I picked him up to put in their truck and like to got a hernia!  I bet he is all of 85pounds at 1yr old!


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yea both my males are 100 and 120 but female only 70! So should be big dog. I saved me one off last litter and he already 45lbs at about 18 weeks. Theses hogs are some runners here wish my dogs would go a mile sometimes but im glad they stick to 1000 yards


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Well guys turned out the dogs about hour after dark dogs ran and caught one within 5 mins when in to the hog grunting and come to find 3 boars attacking my dog while he was caught to another hog!  In the frenzy another hog ran  at me and I put a bullet thru him on the charge ! These hogs here are some mean ones!


----------



## cntryboy33 (Jun 29, 2012)

tad sent you a pm


----------



## pitbull (Jun 29, 2012)

Give me a shout. I hunt aroumd middle ga a good bit. Leave me a message if i dont answer. Thanks nick 706-664-8736


----------



## roperdoc (Jun 29, 2012)

Tadpole23 said:


> Well guys turned out the dogs about hour after dark dogs ran and caught one within 5 mins when in to the hog grunting and come to find 3 boars attacking my dog while he was caught to another hog!  In the frenzy another hog ran  at me and I put a bullet thru him on the charge ! These hogs here are some mean ones!



I watched my old dog bay and get chased for several minutes earlier this year. We were both glad when some more dogs showed up. He'd grab one hog and another one would climb on him and he'd have to back up! One made a run at me,too.
It's kinda fun,though.
Congrats on the ones you got, wish I had the dog power to help you out. I've got alot of young dogs right now. Holler at Koyote 76, he's got a couple good blackmouths.


----------



## doggin44 (Jul 3, 2012)

What part of middle ga are you in?


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bleckley county


----------



## doggin44 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bleckley county has all kinds of hog hunters should be easy to find some help in them parts. im over in Peach Co


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 6, 2012)

Im looking for trustworthy ppl not rogue hunters


----------



## hoghunter007 (Jul 10, 2012)

*how is prince*

how is your dog doing man.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 11, 2012)

He is up doin beter. Looks ruff with all the cuts on him. Were the hog cut his throat is healing up good every time he hears the dog box rattles he comes running and loads up so he ready for the next hunt!


----------



## sharpeicoon (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm new too Georgia from Texas been wanting to take my dogs out for a bit have a catahoula and a shar pro I use to strike. Odd combination but have never let me down give me a hollar


----------



## camodano (Sep 19, 2012)

i would like to bring my son down and do some stalking we have never hunted hogs but we would give it a good and hard try.


----------



## FloridaQuacker (Oct 3, 2012)

Hit up Scott and Ronnie from bad boars they arre always lookin to pick up some extrahogs and they got some freakin awesome dogs


----------



## madison daniel (Oct 3, 2012)

i have some really good dogs that have been on over 200 pigs just let me know i have 8 good finished dogs


----------



## villaricaguy (Oct 12, 2012)

*Love to join u*

I would love to hunt hogs been wanting to for a while I don't have a hog dog but a black lab mix and she is mean would love for her to get a hog call me or text 770-900-3496


----------

